

The Practical Neuroscience of Buddhism - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/05/the-neuroscience-of-buddhism-practical-tips-via-insightful-framework/

======
klochner

       > By the way, I know that “parar” means “to stop” in 
       > Spanish, which is how I distinguish between the 
       > parasympathetic and sympathetic nervous systems.
    

It's a nice mnemonic, but the medical "para" comes from Greek, meaning beside
or near.

~~~
zackattack
Oh word. Like paramedic.

------
maxwin
Thanks for the article. It's a very good read. Definitely going to check out
the book. I meditate once in a while and when I do, I find out that I can
concentrate better. It's great for those who have or suspect they have ADD.

------
all_elements
I've been searching for a physical/scientific basis of mindfulness. This
sounds like a great read. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
telewriting
You might look at the work of Philosopher Humberto Maturana and
Biologist/Philosopher Francisco Varela. In particular, Varela's work The
Embodied Mind may be of interest.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco_Varela>

~~~
zackattack
Mind/body connection is something I am also interested in exploring. For
example, I can often tell when I am going to miss a basketball shot by feeling
a creak in my kness. Sounds crazy but I'm sure there's a reason for it. This
is a different phenomenon from people anticipating when it's going to rain by
feeling pressure.. I think it's something like my predictive intuition has
been working in the background outside of conscious awareness, and only
becomes conscious through tells that I've learned.

~~~
joubert
Have you read The Inner Game of Tennis?

~~~
zackattack
Not yet. I will eventually. Thanks for the reminder.

------
stretchwithme
If you're into meditation, I would also definitely check out Eckhart Tolle's
book, The Power of Now, mentioned in this article. Besides a lot of religious
elements, Tolle has some real insights into how the brain really works that
you may find very useful.

------
alan-crowe
The two dart system, mentioned at the end of the blog post, comes from early
Buddhism:
[http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/sn/sn36/sn36.006.nyp...](http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/sn/sn36/sn36.006.nypo.html)

